# April 9th Movie- WWII Bicycle Unit



## New Mexico Brant (Mar 3, 2019)

Has anyone seen the film: April 9th ?  The movie is about the German invasion of Denmark and is scripted around a military bicycle unit.


----------



## 1951 C.W.S (Mar 3, 2019)

New Mexico Brant said:


> Has anyone seen the film: April 9th ?  The movie is about the German invasion of Denmark and is scripted around a military bicycle unit.



It looks good I’ll have to watch it


----------



## Sven (Mar 6, 2019)

1951 C.W.S said:


> It looks good I’ll have to watch it



I second the motion


----------



## Whitey1736 (Mar 7, 2019)

know if its on Netflix?


----------



## ChadC (Mar 7, 2019)

I couldn't find it on Netflix.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Mar 7, 2019)

Whitey1736 said:


> know if its on Netflix?



I watched it on Amazon Prime for free.  The trailer really doesn't show it, but the soldiers are on their bicycles much of the time.


----------



## Whitey1736 (Mar 7, 2019)

Awesome, thanks!


----------



## ChadC (Mar 9, 2019)

Just watched on Prime. Very good. Loved all the bicycles and motorcycles.


----------



## Robertriley (Mar 9, 2019)

I saw it on Amazon, pretty good flick


----------

